# Boredom + a Bag of Bones



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

I somehow managed to end up making this today, not quite sure how because I spend the greater part of my day finishing a retaining wall. 

Anyways, was just something quick I made. Basically I quit using the bag of bones because they are a pain to set up, and even worse to get back in their bag ! This is just some old burlap glued to a peice of plywood. I hotglued each piece as I dry fitted them. I also went back and glues any joining parts for strength. Added a few small branches and some old stinky moss. :zombie: come fall I'll add some leaves to cover the edges.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

You can never go wrong with a pile o'bones! The leaves will be the perfect finishing touch.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good and has the added bonus of ease of setup and take down.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Looks good and has the added bonus of ease of setup and take down.


Thanks for the replies. I totally agree. I love the details, but anything I can do to make my setup easier is a huge bonus. For now I think it's going to hang out in my office for a while.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

That would make a great dining room table display..!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That looks pretty cool. Boredom pays off.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great looking scene.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

How can anyone ever go wrong with a pile of bones Very easy and it look great!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great! I'd like to make one but I can't find the old stinky moss, just new non-smelly moss. But the sticks and leaves I have plenty of.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

scareme said:


> Looks great! I'd like to make one but I can't find the old stinky moss, just new non-smelly moss. But the sticks and leaves I have plenty of.


Thanks ! I have 2 bags of this moss laying around. I know it was marketed for Halloween, but I can't remember where I got it ? I want to say Big Lots ? (probably explains the smell)  It goes a really long way because it's compressed in the bag.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job, looks great.
I have seen this idea done by using Greatstuff foam an sticking the bones to a thin junk of plywood there by making it easy to hang on the wall for storage. The foam had to be painted but you can get the foam used on ponds that is black.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

good idea! it doesn't have to take a whole month or so to make a good prop! the leaves will make it complete!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good. It has a nice natural feel to it.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Now that is A smart idea. I bought some of these bones to throw around the yard, and they get strewn all over and pain cleaning them up. Make up A couple of these and you can just hang them in the rafters of the garage after the season.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Very impressive. It looks very real.


----------

